# 9 year old Recently increased barking



## Honey123 (Aug 15, 2021)

We have a 9 year old golden who recently has started barking at us, very loudly, when she want to go out, wants to go to bed, wants thunder to stop, wants attention…. Any ideas what to do?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------

